# Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?



## eddietwo (17. Mai 2018)

*Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Hey

mein acer der siehe ein Thema drunter wieder zurück muss zum Händler steht ab Werk auf Höchstleistung.
Sollte man das so belassn oder auf Ausbalanciert umstellen?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Wenn er Strom sparen soll (was bei einem Notebook eine gute Idee wäre) auf Ausbalanciert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Höchstleistung ist in 99% der Fälle völliger Quatsch, egal ob beim Laptop, beim Desktop oder sonstwo.

Durch die Einstellung werden Stromsparfunktionen komplett abgeschaltet und der Takt der CPU beispielsweise bleibt konstant oben. Das bedeutet, dass du die 0,1 Sekunden wenn Last an der CPU ankommt schneller bist als bei ausbalanciert bevor die Stromsparfunktionen die CPU hochtakten können. Das Bringt was wenn du den letzten Benchmarkpunkt haben willst (und selbst da sinds weit unter 1%), ist aber sonst wie gesagt völliger Unsinn. Spätestens seit Speedshift wo CPUs in gefühlt ner Handvoll Millisekunden von ganz unten nach ganz oben takten können ist die Funktion Höchstleistung im Privatbereich sowieso abschaffungswürdig.

Stell immer auf ausbalanciert und gut ist - dir geht dadurch keinerlei Leistung verloren, der Akku deines Laptops hält aber bedeutend länger.


----------



## Cinnayum (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Ausbalanciert ist auch noch aus einem anderen Grund bedeutend besser.
Gaming-Notebooks können häufig zu wenig Wärme abführen, um dauerhaft mit höchstem Takt zu laufen und werden dann unmöglich laut oder drosseln sogar.

Wenn du der Kiste jede Möglichkeit nimmst, etwas runterzukühlen und thermische Reserve aufzubauen, wird es unter hoher Last Probleme bekommen.
Was im Winter noch gut gehen kann, bedeutet dieser Tage bei 25°C+ im Raum häufig schon, dass das große Ruckeln losgeht.

Ich würde sogar darüber nachdenken, mit Intel XTU die höchsten 2-3 Multiplikatoren zu sperren und / oder mit Offset zu undervolten.
Häufig ist die Grafikkarte eh der limitierende Faktor (zumindest bis zur GTX 1060 auf Full-HD) und man merkt davon nichts weiter, außer dass das NB 5°C weniger erreicht und / oder leiser wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Bei den winzigen Kühlkörperchen in Notebooks und entsprechend geringer Massenträgheit (einfach weil kaum Masse da ist) ist der Effekt zwar nicht wirklich groß aber vom Prinzip her haste absolut Recht. Natürlich dauerts einen Moment länger bis die thermische Belastungsgrenze erreicht ist (und die CPU ihren Boosttakt reduzieren muss) wenn der Kühler vorher ein paar Grad weiter runterkühlen konnte.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Bei meinem MSI GE72 VR 6RF kostet mich "Ausbalanciert" an Stelle von "Höchstleistung" etwa 15 Prozent Leistung, wenn ich im GPU-Limit spiele, weil die NVidia GTX 1060 mit gesenktem Powerlimit arbeiten muss. Kann man in HWMonitor / GPU-Z nachvollziehen. Allerdings wird das Notebook mit "Höchstleistung" auch etwas lauter und wärmer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Bitte unterscheiden zwischen ausbalanciert in den Windows-Energieoptionen und in der NV-Systemsteuerung. Die beiden funktionieren grundsätzlich verschieden.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

In der NV-Systemsteuerung habe ich - abseits der permanenten Aktivierung der NVidia-GPU, damit es in Windows nicht ständig zu Hängern kommt - nichts verändert.
Egal, ob ich im Drangon Center oder in Windows zwischen Höchstleistung und Ausbalanciert wechsele - ich habe immer das oben beschriebene Verhalten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Höchstleistung oder ausbalanciert beim Gaming Notebook?*

Hmmm ok, vermutlich wurde da irgendwas zwischen Microsoft und NVidia gekoppelt oder Microsoft hat die Energieoptionen für Laptops in den letzten Win10-Versionen (wo sie so Werbung für bessere Energieeffizienz gemacht haben) ordentlich frisiert.

Wäre ja nicht schlecht, wenn zumindest bei mobilen Geräten wo es tatsächlich was nutzen kann akkutechnisch diese Funktionen wirklich wieder einen nennenswerten Unterschied machen. Das war lange Zeit nicht mehr wirklich so gewesen. Wenn ausbalanciert gegenüber Höchstleistung jetzt aber ein Powerlimit heruntersetzt ist das auch irgendwie ein bisschen irreführend. Da wäre mir eine Option die das kann aber auch entsprechend heißt lieber gewesen.


----------

